
Systemd on Ubuntu 16.04 can't (or won't) reliably reboot your server - zdw
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdUbuntuRebootFailure
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15182386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15182386)

